

Show HN : WebRTC helped me to launch my startup after 2 years of waiting.  - sumang
http://www.voz.io
Hi All ,I been working on my idea , A Voice CRM solution for 2 years.When I started brainstorming the idea the only option I have to receive phone calls thru browser was a flash widget or use 3rd party providers like Twilio or Phono .&lt;p&gt;Thanks to WebRTC we now integrated our VoIP services to receive and make calls directly thru browser .Please have a look and give us your feedback .Thanks
Voz.io Team .
======
beat
Your website is eating the back button. I HATE that.

~~~
sumang
Thanks for letting us know. Will fix it right away .

~~~
mst
We'll even be able to tell when you finish fixing it because the stream of
duplicate comments complaining about it will (hopefully) end :)

~~~
sumang
Fixed :) Thanks for the feedback

------
impostervt
I like the video. Can you share who made it?

"We'll let you know who's calling, based on previous call data, and
algorithms." \- made me laugh

One suggestion - remove the "Powered by WebRTC". I doubt your customers know,
or care, what that is. Perhaps, instead, replace with a "No Hardware to Buy"
type of headline.

~~~
marquis
"Powered by WebRTC" means, to me, "we aren't going to charge you PBX prices"
and "no need to install 3rd party software that may or may not work for each
of your agents". If this has a competitive pricing model and support for
Android we're in.

------
mrgreenfur
Please don't break the back button.

------
pmx
Interesting product, though some of the language in the video and on page felt
a little awkward.For example, the voice in the video says "just not only
that!..." I don't know if it's just me but that does't seem right?

------
gabeisman1
Don't ever do that to my back button.

------
imtu80
Isn't WebRTC awesome! I created
[https://github.com/imomin/videoChat](https://github.com/imomin/videoChat) to
get my feet wet with WebRTC.

------
general_failure
Why do browsers let Back button be broken? So intrusive.

------
AznHisoka
You broke my back button. Prepare to die.

------
ChrisNorstrom
On the front page, the image of the laptop is ON TOP OF the sign up button, so
the right side of the sign up button cannot be clicked. Move it to the back.
Great startup btw, I can't wait for launch.

------
timthimmaiah
Cool service but the color choice as a weird vomit yellow for two of your
feature icons is pretty awful. I suggest keeping it consistent with your
blues. How about #1984A2.

------
doctorfoo
Your website also doesn't work when using an anonymous proxy/VPN, the geoip
request fails (with 404) and I'm just left with a blank page.

------
tommoor
Great looking service and landing page, if you ever want to swap notes on
WebRTC hit me up - we've been using it in production for 6 months now!

------
OoTheNigerian
Hi Sumang,

Can you put your email in your profile, I'd like to contact you about
something I'm working on that may be of interest to you.

Cheers!

------
vladimirralev
Interesting what kind of pricing model do you have in mind for this? Per
minute, per agent, subscription?

~~~
sumang
We have per agent per month and per minute pricing for outgoing calls .

------
tmikaeld
Smells like a honeypot to me.

Especially with no pricing.

Also no information about what is required, i'd guess a headset at minimum?

------
nsmartt
Your site doesn't work without JavaScript. It should fail gracefully.

------
bradgessler
When does Beta testing start?

~~~
sumang
We are giving access in first week of Novemeber .

------
dauton
Hey Summan... Lets make it explode my friend! Cheers Dauton

------
Ravi___
yes!! the back button is a horror!!!

